# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Новая форма 2-НДФЛ проходит регистрацию в Минюсте России

## alexandr_ll

Новая форма 2-НДФЛ проходит регистрацию в Минюсте России

19.11.2015 39
ФНС России утвердила новую форму справки о доходах физического лица – форма 2-НДФЛ (приказ от 30.10.2015 № ММВ-7-11/485@).

В ней учтены изменения законодательства по НДФЛ, в том числе, которые действуют с 2016 года. В частности, добавлены поля для отражения сумм авансовых фиксированных платежей, социальных вычетов на лечение и обучение. В настоящее время приказ проходит регистрацию в Минюсте России.

Применять новую форму нужно будет начиная с представления отчетов за 2015 год.

В решениях «1С:Предприятие» к началу отчетной кампании новая форма 2-НДФЛ будет реализована. О сроках см. в «Мониторинге изменений законодательства».



Подробнее: http://buh.ru/news/uchet_nalogi/45597/

----------

